Will Serverless be the death of pure ops/production focussed roles in 5yrs? - thebobcat
======
detaro
No, both because serverless will not replace all other and because I suspect
serverless applications past a certain size will require such roles (doing
monitoring, debugging, security, ...) even if the precise skill-set shifts.

------
viraptor
No, you'll need the same rules, but doing slightly different things. Or
someone else will have to take them over. Either way, you'll have N-persons-
worth of pure ops work - someone will have to do it.

